# perioxide in milk



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone heard of putting food grade perioxide in milk to keep longer? A friend of mine has a brother that puts perioxide in the milk to keep it longer. I am sorry but the reason I got into goats in the first place, so there was only milk in my milk. But fill me in if this is something you do and why?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Not me! I have never heard of that.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It is done as either an alternative to pasteurization or to stabilize for longer term storage. Together with thiocyanate, can work with the lactoperoxidase system in milk. Typically not done except in third world problems for safety. Overall, it's a fairly benign preservative, but a preservative nonetheless.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I like my milk to be just milk! And if you have your own goats, why in the world would you choose milk with peroxide over today's milk?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Linux Boy. Just the info I was looking for. As I said I don't do but just heard about it from a friend. I understand, now, why some do it but its not for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

A friend of ours puts it in Apple Cider to keep it longer... yuck..


----------

